# Products you would like to see us carry?



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

Let me know what you guys want 

We are in the process of expanding our store, so if enough people want it we will get it!


----------



## Thresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys have Caber? I couldn't find it but maybe I'm blind. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

We dont, it degrades too quickly in liquid form



Thresh said:


> Guys have Caber? I couldn't find it but maybe I'm blind.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 7, 2012)

pramipexole


----------



## hill450 (Jun 7, 2012)

hcg?


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 7, 2012)

hill450 said:


> hcg?



This


----------



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

We legally cant, Hcg is Rx.



hill450 said:


> hcg?





Spraynpray said:


> This


----------



## hill450 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh yea shit forgot about that


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 7, 2012)

_Myostatin HMP for sure!


I will log the hell out of it for you.....the reviews have been nothing short of amazing... 


_


----------



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

This is what I want in store too, if enough people ask we will get it.



Lordsks said:


> _Myostatin HMP for sure!
> 
> 
> I will log the hell out of it for you.....the reviews have been nothing short of amazing...
> ...


----------



## Thresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Caber in powder form? Can always let us lab technicians do the rest  


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

Ill take it into consideration! 



Thresh said:


> Caber in powder form? Can always let us lab technicians do the rest
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...


----------



## Thresh (Jun 8, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Ill take it into consideration!



Great! I've only ever purchased from who you rep and I sure don't want to spend money elsewhere!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 8, 2012)

If you had prami or powder caber, I would have ordered from you a few days ago.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> If you had prami or powder caber, I would have ordered from you a few days ago.



looking into both


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2012)

Cialis


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Cialis



youjizz.com


----------

